# Another question from a dummy (Me)



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2022)

I just bought a thing to hang on the wall to hang pictures on. Most pictures I have now are ones from emails. Is there a place or a  way I can make them into a real picture?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I just bought a thing to hang on the wall to hang pictures on. Most pictures I have now are ones from emails. Is there a place or a  way I can make them into a real picture?
> View attachment 231766


If you don't mind using a lot of ink, you can print them out.
OR you can copy them to your desktop, upload them to Walgreens, and they can make prints for you.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If you don't mind using a lot of ink, you can print them out.
> OR you can copy them to your desktop, upload them to Walgreens, and they can make prints for you.


Thank you soo  much Janice.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Thank you soo  much Janice.


You're welcome.
To add:  they do nice work, and they're not expensive.


----------



## feywon (Jul 29, 2022)

Target also has site where digital images can be printed and mailed.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 29, 2022)

I download to a memory stick and take them to CVS


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I download to a memory stick and take them to CVS


That works, but you can also just take your phone to them and they'll download the photos you want to their printer. Or at least Walmart will. That's where I took mine (my old phone).


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2022)

Something else,  any  place that makes prints   can do other creative projects with your pictures  ... like pillows.


----------



## Jack Frost (Jul 29, 2022)

Every couple of weeks, the cell tells me to empty my cache to free up space. It's a tedious task and time consuming to go into each app and delete the cache. Any know of a way to mass delete all cache files without doing it one by one. Phone is a new S22 Samsung, service by verizon. Anyone else have to do this? Thanks for reading and commenting.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 29, 2022)

Jack Frost said:


> Every couple of weeks, the cell tells me to empty my cache to free up space. It's a tedious task and time consuming to go into each app and delete the cache. Any know of a way to mass delete all cache files without doing it one by one. Phone is a new S22 Samsung, service by verizon. Anyone else have to do this? Thanks for reading and commenting.


You have to do it by each app.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 31, 2022)

The S22 Samsung is pretty new, so I can't imagine that cache notification is accurate.  I've had my phone over 2 years and never have gotten any such warning.
Edit:  I wonder if this is related to the Samsung S22's processor throttling problem.  Perhaps Samsung is creating the illusion that any performance issues the user may be experiencing is related to "cache" build up, thus diverting attention from their app throttling software.
More here.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 31, 2022)

Nathan said:


> The S22 Samsung is pretty new, so I can't imagine that cache notification is accurate.  I've had my phone over 2 years and never have gotten any such warning.


I have a Google Pixel and never get that notification. Samsung uses a different UI interface which I am not familiar with . There is a way to clear the entire cache from the boot system but not recommended unless you know what you are doing since you could accidently restore your phone to factory reset. I did find this link so hope it helps

https://thecellguide.com/clear-app-cache-and-data-on-samsung-galaxy-s22-60561


----------



## oldman (Jul 31, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If you don't mind using a lot of ink, you can print them out.
> OR you can copy them to your desktop, upload them to Walgreens, and they can make prints for you.


I get my pictures printed at Walmart for 12 cents. I like doing it that way, instead of using my ink.


----------

